# Support group Orlando, Florida



## Livia (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello, I live in the Orlando, Florida area. Would love to start a support group. Let me know if you're interested.

Livia


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I would be interested in something like that.


----------

